# Racine and belleville sauger



## saugerdad (Nov 5, 2010)

Fished racine all day friday and belleville all day saturday.fished all known sauger hot spots caught 1 fish at belleville.fished from boat and was using jigs and minnows .also tried silver buddy.just thought some of you guys might want to know


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody had been trying them. I can't seem to get time to go. Good luck.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Erie's all screwed up,,, steelhead rivers all screwed up,,, Hard water all &^%$#@ up,,, Well You get the Picture!
Waiting For The Word,,, ANYWHERE!!!
Thanks for the report,,, there's like 6 of us dieing to get out,,,, someday.


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

i would absolutely love to hear if any1 is doin any good out there at racine or belleville! I live in columbus and its a heckuva drive to get there! lol


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

2 of us fished there 5 hrs last friday from a boat and my partner snagged a channel cat and that was it. I never had a bite.:S


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

After Fishing Belleville a week ago (fish were non-existent on electronics and rods) we tried Willow Island yesterday. Fished both lock approaches (non commercial lock was frozen about 1-2" thick from the end of the shore wall to the gate), outer wall and the WV shore. Again fish were non-existent


----------

